# help ,..how to unlock hdd sata port 0 password acer 4530



## jungkies (Mar 25, 2011)

my acer aspire 4530 hdd sata port 0 password [........] 8 digit, after enter out this massage : hhd password eror code [05930]
help me,....


----------



## npuesey (Mar 25, 2011)

Has this always had a password or did it just happen one day?


----------



## jungkies (Mar 25, 2011)

i don't... 
can still be used last, after a few days suddenly do not flame out such a message


----------



## npuesey (Mar 25, 2011)

jungkies said:


> i don't...
> can still be used last, after a few days suddenly do not flame out such a message



I don't quite understand what you just said.


----------



## jungkies (Mar 25, 2011)

i need password hdd sata port 0


----------



## PohTayToez (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry, but we don't talk about bypassing passwords here.  

However, I can tell you this.  If your hard drive is password protected and you don't know what it is then you'll likely have to buy a new one to replace it, which means losing all of your data.  Some brands of hard drives have master passwords that can be used, but in my experience any hard drive shipped with a computer that allows you to lock said hard drive through the BIOS will have had the master password changed from the default.

If you bought this computer brand new and can provide proof of such, it's possible that you might be able to get the master password through Acer customer service.  I know you can do it for Dell machines.


----------

